# Kit lens corner



## jaomul (Jun 30, 2016)

I see a lot of dissing kit lenses, yet they are a capable first step. I'd like to direct people here when they insist that kit lenses are rubbish. I've seen great shots with them. Post your best kit lens shots here. Prove the snobs wrong  

I'll start, but I know that most of ye will vastly improve on my input




Feed me now by jaomul, on Flickr




Ross castle Killarney (2) by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 30, 2016)

Bummer.  I don't own a kit lens, so I can't play.. lol


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll play. Don't know if it's one of the better ones, but it's recent.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 30, 2016)

jaomul said:


> I'll start, but I know that most of ye will vastly improve on my input



Love the kitty by the way, can almost hear the purr.


----------



## goooner (Jun 30, 2016)

Posted this earlier in its own thread. Took it last night and was quite happy with it. Missed focus a wee bit, but it's still acceptable imo.

Seeing my new 70-200 is as soft as a baby's bottom, I'm only shooting with my kit lens.

Some nice shots in this thread btw.


----------



## Overread (Jun 30, 2016)

Canon 400D kit lens:


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's a couple of mine.



Luna by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




brook by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## katsrevenge (Jul 1, 2016)

I only own kit lenses. That said, this is one of my current favorites.



Seeking Sanctuary by Kat M., on Flickr

And another.



Summer Fun by Kat M., on Flickr


----------

